# Ics Ports Are Coming On Strong



## theb00g1em4n (Nov 6, 2011)

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57327898-1/android-ice-cream-sandwich-ports-piling-up/


----------



## jackychan (Nov 2, 2011)

i hope to see it on tp!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

jackychan said:


> i hope to see it on tp!


We will, TP team has a already started working on it...likely late January/February.


----------



## tripacer99 (Oct 1, 2011)

Finally got ICS running on my fascinate, can't get enough of it. Can't wait till it's out on the tp.


----------

